# Party Hardy..... Pay the Price!



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

*This is what you wake up to if you PASS OUT in my field!*










*Lets play "Name The Victim"*


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Whatcha got in there???


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Give em' the "Hitler" with a little goose goo next time and you won't have much to worry about ever again.  (I won't guarantee that you won't be getting chased around the field w/ a loaded shotgun though.) :lol:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I cant blame him for falling asleep those blinds are comfortable when you are hung over! LOL :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You had the wrong end over his face.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Travery......why would you bring that avatar back.....I just got over those sweet sweet dreams. Her face kills me...........


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

bandman said:


> Give em' the "Hitler"


The Hitler!! Thats a classic one!! :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> You had the wrong end over his face.


I couldn't have said it better myself! But those dang layout blinds have gotten me a time or two also :drunk:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Travery......why would you bring that avatar back......


You dont mean that!!!!

STILL NO WINNERS FOR THE CONTEST... WHO IS THE SLEEPING BEAUTY


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks like DB??? But hard to tell.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Looks like DB??? But hard to tell.


Naw..Not enough drool... :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

GB3 is my guess!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Next time, take a hard goose dropping and prop it on his upper coffee strain that is under his nose. :laugh:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

MnDiver said:


> GB3 is my guess!


DING DING DING... You've just earned yourself something "real nice."

What a cupcake he is... Claims he deserved the nap... I doubt it!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The humor was lost on him however. When I yelled at him for lunch he flung the doors open so fast that the goose just went flying. He never even saw it. He was really out of it. A cream puff he is... East side baby!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tyler can grow facial hair? :lol:

I never knew him to be a napper....must've been a long night!


----------

